# Albuterol Sulfate HCPCS



## ashb32 (Mar 12, 2014)

I need help with the albuterol sulfate hcpcs code. We use J7620 for the albuterol ipratropium, but I am having a hard time finding a sulfate code. The codes I have found are per 1 mg, and they are administering 0.63 mg. I would appreciate any insight on this matter. Thank you!


----------



## cdr4life (Mar 24, 2014)

hi there

my clinic uses j7613 for this

hope this helps


----------



## zoolug (May 19, 2014)

*units*

I have the same question. We typically give 2.5 mg, not sure if it is sulfate, but the question remains, can you round up? For us, we could bill 2 units safely, but if you give .63, can you bill one unit? From a reimbursement perspective we are talking pennies, but on the other hand we want to say what and how much we are administering.


----------

